# Cigar Pics From The Honeymoon(PIC HEAVY!!!!)



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Im back from the honeymoon, and I enjoyed the heck out of it. Figured instead of writting a two page documentary on it, I would show some pics, and add a blur every now and again. i am only going to show a pic or two of all the cigars because I will be doing reviews on ALLLLLLL of them very soon! I took lots of notes and pics!








Smoked the Viaje Friends and Family the morning of the wedding. Been holding onto it for a long time, and it was really good. Could not think of a better cigar name for the occasion.

Original plan was to got to Orange Beach/Gulf Shore Alabama for 7 days, come home, then the next day take the Harley to Helen Georgia for 5 days riding through the Blue Ridge mountains.... Hurricane Issac showed up and f*cked it all up. So we drove to Hilton Head South Carolina in this:









My new cousin in law hooked us up with a sweet ass executive sweet at the Westin Resort!
















Freakin hot tub in our room! boow chika woooh wooh!!









View from the balcony









Only sucky part is the ENTIRE resort is "NON SMOKING RESORT".... what the... awww dang this sucks! I did manage to sneak away to the beach in between rain storms and get a good smoke in.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Padron 85th anny, Thanks Justin!









Wifey suggested we go to the local B&M (Carolina Cigars), not alot that peaked my intrest, but I did score a few smokes I have never tried before. I asked the shop keep dude, "yall ever get any Viaje's".... he replied with "whats that?" I left promptly.









So we go back home after 4 stormy days in Hilton Head, we came back to Gerogia, re-packed, and headed to Orange Beach. 12 floor condo, awesome view and the weather was finally starting look better.... again F*ck u Issac!

















Loved the view! And here was my smoking lounge:


















Kicked off the first night with a UF-4, bombed to me by my awesome wife.









Morning coffee with a Boli PC.... YUM! Thanks Kevin!









Down to the beach with my first beer in over three years, and one of my favorites, 2011 Skull and Bones ?mystery.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Finished off the night with a Padron Family Reserve 44 years, which has since taken honors as the best cigar I have ever had in my life!









Next morning with a Por Larranaga, and coffee, my new fav morning CC. Cab of 50 coming soon! Thanks Dan!









Kick ass view









My smoking lunge at the beach.









My wife Tori made some new friends at the beach, which are apparetly stoner birds, because they loved cheetos and taco bell!









Ended a great day with my first Opus X, very very good. Thanks Justin!









Next day at the beach had a Satori (thanks Justin) with a little Tori for dessert!









And of course the stoner birds... my PETA freak wife gave them some steak and shrimp left overs... no wonder they follwed her around all week!









And finishing off the evening with a Padron Family Resreve 45 years.









CC and Coffee again.... staring to notice a trend here.... Party was awesome, not sure which one it was but, loved it. Thanks Kevin.









Stopped off at the Hippe Shack









Yup, I got my free hug, too bad it wasnt a free mouth hug!









And Tori kept feeding the damn birds.... She swears she never saw the sign! "Dont feed the F*cking birds"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice Pics!!! Despite the weather and the no smoking resort, looks like you had an awesome time.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Imagine that.... me smoking a Punch PC with morning coffee. Thanks Justin









Finished off the week with a Padron Family Reserve 46 years.
There were a few other sticks here and there, but I havent got all the pics down loaded. Had my first FFP, holy crap it was good.... poor wallet... after this vacation smoking menu the slope is getting even more slippery!
Awesome vacation, great honeymoon, 4 more days off then back to work I go... Damn!
Reviews on all coming soon!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Nice Pics!!! Despite the weather and the no smoking resort, looks like you had an awesome time.


It was great to get away, and relax. Had a bunch of great seafood, and awesome smokes. Couldnt ask for a better vacation!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Crapmonkeys, you smoked some nice cigars on the honeymoon. Sounds like a great time. Congrats in the marriage, and I hope you both had a ton of fun.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Great to see all those pics and glad you enjoyed the trip! Heck of a selection there. Awesome!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow...super selection of cigars! I think I have had MAYBE 2 of those! Nicely done


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a great time! I havent been to Carolina Cigars but Peaceful Henry's in Bluffton is decent. No Viaje there either though :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

From the pics , looks like you had a good time. 

Once you feed them, those skyrats will hang around forever.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

dmeguy said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time! I havent been to Carolina Cigars but Peaceful Henry's in Bluffton is decent. No Viaje there either though :doh:


I have only been to Hilton Head a few times, and I did a google search to find Carolina Cigars.... I should have checked out the others on the island. You figure as a big of a golf community it is, they would have a ton of Cigar shops!



Fuzzy said:


> Once you feed them, those skyrats will hang around forever.


Skyrats.... lmao I love that, never thought of it!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sure the other activities of your honey moon were just as great *wink wink*.

Anyway, looks like your in betweens were really good so that's great!

... I would of smoked in the hot tub at least once despite the no smoking policy <.<.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad it was a great time. You sure some of those birds didn't follow you home?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a great time. Congratulations.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing your week with us. Looks and sounds like an awesome honeymoon. Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations, looks like good times. Those are some awesome smokes :hail:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome pics and stellar lineup of cigars there bro! congrats again and glad to hear you had a nice honeymoon.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice Bro. looks like hurricanes can't beat your fun.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

That series of pictures reminds me of the Simpsons episode where Moe's beloved jar of pickled eggs gets destroyed and a montage of him in a flashback to all the good times he had with the jar in various locations follows.










Looks like a great time with a lot of fine cigars and memories to last a lifetime. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Yum, I love pickled eggs!

Congrats on the marriage and honeymoon. Looks like you two had a blast. I am very jealous of the room. A freaking hot tub inside the room. I've never been to a hotel that fancy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pics Congrats GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool writeup Chris ! Congrats Buddy !


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the comments, and congrats! I am glad everyone enjoyed the pics!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice selection! The partagas looks to be a 898V and the band tells me that it has a few years of age on them!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

You forgot the best pic of you two










:lol: congrats and you definitely smoked some outstanding cigars :thumb:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> You forgot the best pic of you two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! I knew I forgot one! LOL!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

fantastic collection of smokes there - congrats


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow congrats and looks like even the weather started rough you all had a great time. Thanks for sharing your pictures and will be looking forward to the reviews coming soon!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats Chris and looks like many cigars were enjoyed!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I'm sure the other activities of your honey moon were just as great *wink wink*.
> 
> Anyway, looks like your in betweens were really good so that's great!
> 
> ... I would of smoked in the hot tub at least once despite the no smoking policy <.<.


Trust me I thought about it but the Weston's policy calls for a minimum of 200 bucks cleaning charge if you smoke in the room! Umm how about no!!!! And not alot of wink wink action going on..... someone was bleeding profusely from the pelvic region! Just my luck!


----------

